# Going on holiday - Yehaaaaaaaa



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Not long to go!!!!! Fly out to Feuterventura on Wednesday for a last minute hol in the sun. 

And boy do i need it!!!!


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

was this brought on by the stress from sundays postings ;D have a good break and come back a new man 
dont forget to send John a post card, although i think he's off to the same place on wednesday ;D


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

"Yehaaaaaaaa" indeed! Have a good break from the loony bin - sounds like you need it!


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Have you been before? it's my favourite place ,if your going to corralejo i will recomend some very good restaurants, i was there in november ,not jealous really 8) [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

David

We went to Peurto Rico in Gran Canaria last year and i liked it alot, so thought we would do a last minute to the canaries again. We are going to corralejo, so some tips on restaurants would be good. 

Cheers


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Have fun buddy.

Bet you would not want to swap places, as i'm in 3ft of snow  ;D


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Have fun mate ;D we will miss you


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

have a good time don't get to lashed up [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=party2.gif] [smiley=toilet.gif]


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Here we go:
If you want to cook your own steak exactly as you like it Sombrero is THE place.but, NB only order El Sombrero anything else and it comes cooked! Sotavento for fish or home made pasta is superb. The Thai next door is excellent. All three on the sea front ferry end of harbour. Just a little further towards the Ferry is a Greek place (good) and opposite an excellent Tapas bar, but get there eary cuz the locals eat there and the favourites go ie stuffed peppers (Cod). If it serves Estrella you're in the right place! La Taberna very good also and can't NB the name but opposite Harry's bar was good in November. On the front Cordon Bleau looks a little touriste but had some excellent meals there - prawns in pernod yes, yes, yes! If you go to El Cotillo just around the coast do eat on the beach at Bar Torino, the squid was unbelievable! Rosie O'Grady's is good for live music if you are into the Irish sound.
Let me know how you got on when you get back.Where are you staying !.may post some more as i remember them .
ps. have been there 15 times ,good wind surfing if thats your thing.A must is to go to the sand dunes/beaches .


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

That amazing Kevin, me an 45 other middleaged old wanXers will be there too , fantastic and Vlastan as well . Brilliant 8) Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ! ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

have a good one, Vek....

In under 2 weeks I'm flying to Goa for a VERY much needed break. Its the forum that makes me that way.... *lol*

Send us a postcard fella.....


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Here we go:
> If you want to cook your own steak exactly as you like it Sombrero is THE place.but, NB only order El Sombrero anything else and it comes cooked! Sotavento for fish or home made pasta is superb. The Thai next door is excellent. All three on the sea front ferry end of harbour. Just a little further towards the Ferry is a Greek place (good) and opposite an excellent Tapas bar, but get there eary cuz the locals eat there and the favourites go ie stuffed peppers (Cod). If it serves Estrella you're in the right place! La Taberna very good also and can't NB the name but opposite Harry's bar was good in November. On the front Cordon Bleau looks a little touriste but had some excellent meals there - prawns in pernod yes, yes, yes! If you go to El Cotillo just around the coast do eat on the beach at Bar Torino, the squid was unbelievable! Rosie O'Grady's is good for live music if you are into the Irish sound.
> Let me know how you got on when you get back.Where are you staying !.may post some more as i remember them .
> ps. have been there 15 times, good wind surfing if thats your thing.A must is to go to the sand dunes/beaches .


Cheers Dave!!!!!

I shall pass on the info to Mr B3VES and our good ladies, and im sure we shall be dining in a few of those!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2003)

Becareful of some of the fish in the sea they can bite and leave you feeling drowsy with some severe symptoms which happened to my sister :-/

Besides that have a fabby time and chill out .


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Have a chilled time Vek


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Cheers Abi and chaps, i will bear that in mind.

Thats me done then, off to bed to be up early to catch the flight......

Au revoir.   *waves*


----------

